
Equifax Used 'Admin' as Username and Password for Sensitive Data: Lawsuit - sogen
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/19/10/21/168232/equifax-used-admin-as-username-and-password-for-sensitive-data-lawsuit
======
headalgorithm
See discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21315295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21315295)

